# Which OS are YOU?



## Trillian (Mar 3, 2004)

take the test, and tell the world what OS best describs you. 

http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php

I'm :


----------



## Canada-Man (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm Amiga OS.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

Windoze 98


----------



## a_iver (Mar 3, 2004)

Woo hoo! Slackware Linux. In my opinion any linux is currently the next best thing to mac. How incredibly insightful of them. Maybe we should set up an OS dating service   .


----------



## barry505 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm Red Hat Linux


----------



## powermac (Mar 4, 2004)

I am OS/2 Warp. At least not Windows, I actually used OS/2


----------



## diablojota (Mar 4, 2004)

Me be Slackware.  Me happy with that.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

wasn't there such a thread before?


----------



## ora (Mar 4, 2004)

yep zammy, was one of the first times i posted i think
(i was debian  )

powermac: go read some of BOFH on The Register and your opinion of OS/2 will change!  (on frontpage select BOFH from menu on left and read away...)


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 4, 2004)

You are Palm OS. Punctual, straightforward and very useful.  Your mother wants you to do more with your life like your cousin Wince, but you're happy with who you are.

I DONT WANNA BE PALM OS!!! heh.....I want OS/2!


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hm.  Slackware Linux.   

Makes me wonder - is OSX even in there?


----------



## voice- (Mar 4, 2004)

Debian


----------



## diablojota (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, my best friend, who is a devot linux advocate, got OS X as his personality type.
He's kinda mad about it.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

Amiga OS here


----------



## Randman (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm Amiga 


Hmm, was OS/2 last time. Wonder if that's an improvement. One thing about the test. The OSX answer is a bit smug but it makes sound XP like something from Mount Olympus.


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 4, 2004)

im slackware linux too, last time i was debian i think...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2004)

OS X baby.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2004)

Red Hat Linux ?!


----------



## octane (Mar 4, 2004)

Who's the daddy?



> "You are OS X. You tend to be fashionable and clever despite being a bit transparent.  Now that you've reached some stability you're expecting greater popularity."


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2004)

I showed this to a coworker of mine who uses the Mac extensively and owns an iBook, and he ended up being Windows 98.  Poor guy...


----------



## symphonix (Mar 4, 2004)

*I AM Mac OS X!*

He he he ...


----------



## speedfreak (Mar 4, 2004)

<a href="http://bbspot.com/News/2003/01/os_quiz.php"><img
src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2003/01/os_quiz/free_bsd.jpg" width="300" height="90"
border="0" alt="You are FreeBSD.  You're a speed demon and a great networker.  You have a tendency to give it away for free.  Well-respected, but virtually unknown."><br>Which OS are You?</a>


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

html lesson?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2004)

os x.  did that a few months back too..


----------



## Arden (Mar 7, 2004)

This isn't me, but if you select the last option in every question you get this:


----------

